# Newand so pleased to have found this place



## stayinghopeful (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

DH and I have been trying for over 3 years and are getting anxious month by month as I'm 38, 39 next month.  

We saw our GP 18 months ago, started on Clomid 12 months ago and at the fertility clinic 8 months ago. 

We were to have started IUI last July but through mis-information, ovulating on Saturdays, over-stiumulating, away on holiday, the clinic being closed and other similar timings this is the 1st month when, hopefully, the basting will go ahead.

I asked for stimulated ovulation this time so we can try and get the timing right and so I'm injecting for the 1st time and really wasn't bad at all.

This is a really informative site and will be sure to check in regular.

Good Luck to everyone.

Dee


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi Dee!

Glad you found this site its fab & so supportive!

Good luck with your IUI this month I start injecting on Monday with scans alternate days this is our first attempt too so really not sure what to expect, hope you keep us posted on your journey!

much love

Laurie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Dee

Welcome to fertility friends

Wishing u lots of luck for this cycle of IUI

Pop over to the IUI thread and meet some of the ladies going thru the same process if u havent already!!

Leaving you with sprinklings of   

Emilyxx*


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello Dee

I just wanted to join in and say a big 

and welcome to Fertlity Friends

Love Charley xx


----------

